# Appli style carnet note



## MacJov (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

Je cherche une appli pour I pad 2, afin de classer des notes sous forme d'un carnet avec des onglets ou de ce style. Quelqu'un à une idée ?
Merci


----------

